# Sulka ^^



## Kuu (Jul 15, 2010)

http://s1035.photobucket.com/albums/a431/Kuu_Omen/?action=view&current=Sulka.jpg
http://s1035.photobucket.com/albums/a431/Kuu_Omen/?action=view&current=Sulka2.jpg

You can't really see him all that well 'cuz of crappy cam, but this is my new baby ^^''


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

absolutely STUNNING...I wanna come over there and smooch him


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

That's a beautiful baby. Is that his travelling cage? Others on here will be able to tell you more, but that looks way too small for a tiel to live in.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

It could be the photo that makes it look smaller so I apologise if that's the case. You have a beautiful bird.


----------



## Kuu (Jul 15, 2010)

It's actually quite roomy in there XD The owner of the petshop where I got both Sulka and the cage got my best friend to put her 'tiel, which is more or less adult by now in it to see if it was big enough for him and he seemed to have plenty of room  
I hardly ever keep him in the cage at all anyway, only if I leave the room and don't take him with me or something. I tend to keep him in a box night times because he gets to distracted being able to see everything else U_U

And yeah, he's gorgeous ^^ love him soooo much.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

He is a cutie! The cage does look somewhat small, so it is a good thing that he is not in it much. A good rule of thumb is that for one bird, the cage should be 18"x18"18". Thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Kuu said:


> It's actually quite roomy in there XD The owner of the petshop where I got both Sulka and the cage got my best friend to put her 'tiel, which is more or less adult by now in it to see if it was big enough for him and he seemed to have plenty of room
> I hardly ever keep him in the cage at all anyway, only if I leave the room and don't take him with me or something. I tend to keep him in a box night times because he gets to distracted being able to see everything else U_U
> 
> And yeah, he's gorgeous ^^ love him soooo much.


Okay.  Like I said, it could have been the photo making it look smaller than it is. Just throw a sheet or a towel over the cage at night. I don't cover mine, but they're pretty good at settling down and going to sleep by themselves at night. Although it may stop them from waking me up at 5am every morning.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

You have a very pretty baby!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

That is a very pretty bub.


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

What a cutie, I think it's awesome how when they are that little their beaks look supermassive .


----------

